# Magnetic Resonance Imaging------MRI



## Biomedical (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تجدون في المرفقات بعض الملفات المميزة والتي تشرح مبدأ عمل جهاز ال MRI أو ما يعرف باسم نظام التصوير بواسطة الرنين المغناطيسي .

أيضا تجدون عناوين أهم الشركات الصانعة في هذا المجال ومقارنة بينهم من حيث المواصفات (تم طرح الملف الثاني مسبقا وقمت بتحميله هنا مرة أخرى لوجود صله مباشرة مع هذا الموضوع وحتى تعم الفائدة إن شاء الله).


تأكدوا من تحميل جميع المرفقات ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء .

مع أخلص الأمنيات لكم بالتوفيق دائما إن شاء الله .


----------



## nader12 (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور و جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## mtc.eng (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور الخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فهد الفهاد (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الاسمرالصغير (4 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وياريت لو في معلومات اكتر


----------



## بنت المعرفة (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم:
حبيت اضيف لكم هذا ال*pdf :85::85:عن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي للرأس وان شاء الله يفيدكم .*
:84:ولاتنسونا من الدعاء:84: ​


----------



## مهندسه ورده (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alhamzash (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي 

وان شاء الله موفق


----------



## scorpion1988 (7 فبراير 2009)

عاشت الاياااااااااااااادي


----------



## ghost_adel (8 فبراير 2009)

الله يعزكم ويكرمكم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا 
اخي الفاضل م/ Biomedical 
وجزاك الله خيرا 

وشكــــــرا جزيلا ايضا للـ م/ بنت المعرفة 
وبارك الله فيكي

وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## loook87 (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرا


----------



## احساس القلم (15 مايو 2009)

أشكرك أخي وأهنيك عالملفات
الله يوفقك


----------



## hisham666 (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور كتيـــر على الموضوع المميـــز
يعطيكــ العافيـــة على المجهود


----------



## mmukh (19 مايو 2009)

ألف ملييوووووووون شكر
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 3mar84 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية..


----------



## zizo almohndes (18 أبريل 2010)

*بآرك آلله فيكم على جهودكم آلطيــبة*


----------



## mohammed RIRI (19 أبريل 2010)

سلام الله عليك
يسرني أن أجد هذا التوضيح لأنه عندي بحث خاص حول عناصر توضيح الصورة للمرض التي يستعمل فيه النين الغناطيسي لأمر يتعلق ب "agents of contrastes" or by french "les agents contrastes" المستعملة في المعالجة بالرنين المغناطيسي أو ما يعرف ب MRI


----------



## mohammed RIRI (20 أبريل 2010)

سلام الله لكم 
لقد حملت جيع المواضيع واطلعت عليهم كلهم ممتازين
جزاكم عنا الله كل خير


----------



## فداء (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## waleedthehero (24 أبريل 2010)

thanxxx w llmzeed 

http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/2010/04/mri.html


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## nazarsalih (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور و تقبل الله صيامكم


----------



## blackhorse (6 سبتمبر 2010)

عمر محمد ادم قال:


> thanks





nazarsalih قال:


> مشكور و تقبل الله صيامكم



مشكورين لرفع الموضوع 
بارك الله فيكم
والف شكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## biomed eng (7 أبريل 2011)

thnx for yr efoort


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (7 أبريل 2011)

يسلمو هل الانامل


----------



## ghost_adel (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## بنت المعرفة (8 أبريل 2011)

*صور لجهاز mri*

السلام عليكم ايها الاعضاء المحترمون:
هذه بعض الصور عن جهاز الmri أتمنى ان تفيدكم و ان شاء الله ننتظر من الجميع مشاركات جديدة لهذا الموضوع للافادة للجميع .:84::84:


----------

